# Bloodworms?



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I tried an experiment this weekend feeding my assessor and co. some live blackworms aka bloodworms from big als. they went ballistic for it probably because it was live and very squirmy. has anybody else try this with odd results or am i asking for trouble here?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i tried recently with my clowns and they would go after it spit it out and my anemone and crabs would eat it very strange usually fish would f**k for blood worms


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

I never new blackworms and bloodworms were the same animal.

I always thought blackworms were Lumbriculus variegatus and the frozen blood worms we feed our tropical fish were a Chironomid species of the midge larva.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Which Big A's keep these?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

mississauga


----------



## anthonystraus (Apr 14, 2009)

arapaimag said:


> I always thought blackworms were Lumbriculus variegatus and the frozen blood worms we feed our tropical fish were a Chironomid species of the midge larva.


You are correct. _Lumbriculus variegatus_ is commonly known as the California Blackworm. That being said I have heard of them mistakenly referred to as bloodworms before as well. You were also correct in that the frozen bloodworms we encounter most often are not worms at all, 100% midge larvae.
Bloodworm:









Blackworm


----------

